

Y Combinator, Reddit And Others Fight For The Right To Hack Your Own Gadget - thealexknapp
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/03/06/mozilla-ycombinator-reddit-and-others-back-effort-to-repeal-the-dmcas-anti-tampering-law/

======
collinssarah336
Go team! Let's see if we can't push this forward.

